# Florida(& S. Georgia) insects



## zonbonzovi (Aug 2, 2010)

unIDed assassin(?) nymph






Romalea microptera






Ranatra sp. 






Microcentrum rhombifolium(?)






A pine borer, I think






"Canal" crab






An untimely end






Plant eater, of a sort






You can't see us






Brother from another lubber






Euro wasps?






'pillar






wasp?






weevil






moth






velvety goodness






Dynastes tityus






Ranatra, part deux






Calosoma ?











Dung lover, I forget the genus






swallowtail 'pillar?






sexy b-fly






yum






Lethocerus sp.(so cute, until the red hot injection...oops)











cicada






more unIDed beetles
















More to come?
Companion thread for arachnids in the true spider section...


----------



## Gnat (Aug 3, 2010)

fantastic! i love #2


----------



## deathwing (Aug 4, 2010)

was the pine borer a female lucanidae or a cerambycidae???


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 4, 2010)

deathwing said:


> was the pine borer a female lucanidae or a cerambycidae???


Not sure, but I'm leaning toward Cerambycidae because of the massive antennae.


----------



## Travis K (Aug 4, 2010)

Nice pics Zonvi,

I expect we will see more?

Oh yeah and you had better have brought me back a water scorpion.  If not I am going to drain your bog...


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 4, 2010)

Travis K said:


> Nice pics Zonvi,
> 
> I expect we will see more?
> 
> Oh yeah and you had better have brought me back a water scorpion.  If not I am going to drain your bog...


There shall.

I'll have to talk to the babysitter about survival rates, but looks good so far 

Me bog's a wee bit clogged...feel free.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 15, 2010)

Dasymutilla occidentalis


----------



## Travis K (Aug 16, 2010)

what a beauty, did you keep that one?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 16, 2010)

Yep, but just for pix...it's actually going away to stay permanently with a velvet ant lover.


----------



## Vulgaris (Aug 16, 2010)

The 'untimely end' is most likely Polistes bellicosus

The 'euro wasps' are not dominula. They are most likely exclamans


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 16, 2010)

Vulgaris said:


> The 'untimely end' is most likely Polistes bellicosus
> 
> The 'euro wasps' are not dominula. They are most likely exclamans


Thanks for the ID!  They were quite "docile" compared to the yellow jackets I'm used to.


----------

